# Donald Trump to visit Dubai



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

he lookos mean... is very arrogant... *thinks hes the smartest in the world*, hes ssmart but not that smart... and has children older than his wive(s) LOL


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

:nocrook: :righton: :banana2: :fiddle: :dance2: :hammer: :llama: :llama: 

Trump forever !


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

when will he arrive exactly?


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

there is no 100% confirmed date..

I feel taht if he buys even a single property there, property value ^ simply because it will attract alot more americans


----------



## PlaneMad (Apr 10, 2005)

Imre said:


> :nocrook: :righton: :banana2: :fiddle: :dance2: :hammer: :llama: :llama:
> 
> Trump forever !


The end is nigh!
Dubai is getting trumped all right.
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Donald Trump Update Donald Trump Update Donald Trump Update 
Donald Trump Update Donald Trump Update Donald Trump Update 
Donald Trump UpdateDonald Trump Update Donald Trump Update 


Donald Trump is 58. In the late 1980s he made his first fortune. In the early 1990s he lost it, and was worth minus $900 million. Since then 'The Donald' has regained his lost empire, and then some, and become a US national icon and TV star in the process.

'I have heard Dubai is a fantastic place with fantastic things happening,' he announced to an audience of over a thousand attending 'Entrepreneurs in Dubai' this week. 'I intend to visit in two to three weeks time and can't wait to see it for myself.'

He described Dubai as a 'great miracle', and not a man noted for false modesty, added that he and the Trump organization were also miracles. Certainly in terms of returning from the land of the financial dead, Mr. Trump has more reason than most for such a boast.

But even he has the odd moment of humility. In the same presentation he admitted that his own fortunes were now at their zenith, and an almost philosophical Donald Trump mused that 'it might not be the same in two or three years' time.'

One questioner dared to ask how Mr. Trump had arranged his affairs so that he did not repeat his errors of the early 1990s. This was a question he dodged like an old pro - but it would be surprising if he allowed this particular episode of his personal history to be repeated.

In Dubai Mr. Trump will find a welcome like no other city can give. He also will not be disappointed with the range and quality of real estate opportunities. This is the ultimate first-time visit by a potential investor.

The star of 'The Apprentice' blockbuster TV show is very keen to meet 'the man who will be playing me' in the upcoming Arab version of this reality TV production. He is also keen to cut some deals.

So what could he do in Dubai? Well, the clue is surely self-publicity and the attention that Donald Trump attracts to anywhere he goes or anything he does. He is the ultimate real estate salesman.

Now with around $50 billion of real estate projects under construction and another $50 billion or more in the development process, Dubai is surely the place that needs the services of 'The Donald' as he is affectionately known in America where his name is better recognized in opinion polls than the US President.

If anyone could sell Dubai to America then Donald Trump is the right man. Emirates Airline has done a fine job too with its award-winning campaign to launch its direct flights to New York. But Donald Trump can do more.

Thus cutting Mr. Trump in on some of the better deals in town, and listening to what he has to say about how the local real estate market should develop, is likely to prove an excellent long-term investment for the city. One just has to hope he is up for this reality challenge!

For his part, Mr. Trump might find a useful contra-cyclical balance in Dubai to his operations in New York, which are not only eight hours away in time-difference but moving on an inversely correlated business cycle. As a Wharton finance graduate he will know what that means.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Haha i see you got the newsletter as well


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes , I got a brand new newsletter


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

i hate the guy.he's a fake most of the project he does only have his name for publicity but he actually doesn't develop anything by himself.


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> i hate the guy.he's a fake most of the project he does only have his name for publicity but he actually doesn't develop anything by himself.


when you say he doesn't develope anything "by himself" do you mean solely on his own? and if so, why fault him for that. he is a developer. few if any developers do things on their own. they get $ from a number of sources. 

i don't love the guy but i give credit where credit is due and he has developed heaps of stuff (some good some nasty) he has made heaps of money (and lost it and made it again)


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

i don't mean by himself,i mean that most of the time he doesn't invest any money at all but they put his name on the property just to say it was developed by trump....so they use him just for publicity.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

juiced said:


> Martha Stewart can't be worth more than him surely? All she does is bloody cook.


They're both worth about ~$US3 billion.

Back to the topic, I'm not sure you really want Donald Trump hanging around in your city that much. I know I don't, though I'm glad he's building his tower.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

don't like these celebrity business leaders...dont like making celebrities out of any too

bit off topic, but slightly related(in that it concerns an american fat cat)...i have a feeling glazer bought MUFC for his sons rather for any good financial reason, having put three of his sons on the board of directors yesterday...i have i feeling it was something like:

Malcom's sons: DADDY DADDY DADDY DADDY!!!
Malcolm: WHAT GODDAMIT?
Malcolm's sons: WE WANNA BUY THAT CLUB IN ENGLAND!! MANCHESTER UTD!!
Malcolm: NO! Can't afford it.
Malcolm's sons: PLEEEEEEEEEZ DADDY PRETTY PLEEEEZ
Malcolm: FINE!! DAMN! YOU MUST GET THIS NAGGING FROM YOUR MOMS SIDE! Oh well gonna have to buy it on loan...


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Didn't really care much for this Trump guy.. especially after he came out with his own fragrance... 2 :|

But he has AMAZING taste in cars!! 









http://autowonder.blogspot.com/2005/06/mrs-trumps-new-ride.html

(He also only travels around NYC in a Maybach...)


----------



## expat_marla (Feb 22, 2005)

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> i don't mean by himself,i mean that most of the time he doesn't invest any money at all but they put his name on the property just to say it was developed by trump....so they use him just for publicity.


hmmmm, i'd say all parties involved in development are using others. i don't agree with yout hat trump does nothing in regard to developments associated with his name. shit, look at the trump chicago development, trump tower in NYC trump plaza.... and again, smart developers do not put up their own money, they get others to put up the cash


----------

